# which ac powerhead



## Fresh (Feb 8, 2004)

ordering a ac 300 soon, which ac powerhead would be better for 29g?


----------



## BanditBrother (Nov 8, 2003)

402


----------



## Fresh (Feb 8, 2004)

402's too much for a 29g isnt it. i was thinkin of a 201


----------



## DuffmanRC (Oct 2, 2003)

i have a 301 in my tank, and it makes a good ammount of current, but not so much that he has no spots to relax


----------



## Red Eyes (Nov 25, 2003)

I run a Maxi-Jet 900 (230gph) in my 29gal.


----------



## BanditBrother (Nov 8, 2003)

No once u sue the air inlet or ad a pump 2it the curent aint strong at all!! My 802 doesnt even kick out 2much power!!!


----------



## Fresh (Feb 8, 2004)

yea but have a 201 on your 30g.......


----------

